# Need Sop Recipe



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

I know someone out there cooks for large groups, I need a mopping sauce recipe for bbq chicken. I'm in charge of the sop for 1500 halves this weekend for a benefit for a litttle girl. We normally slop it on but we are planning on straining it and spraying it with a pump sprayer to keep from eating so much smoke but will have the mop brushes on standby in case our spraying idea flops! Thanks in advance!


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Water, Italian Dressin, Terriyaki, Chopped onions, Lemon juice and Your favorite Seasoning


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Simple enough. Thanks!


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Our local FFA Chapter Bar-B-Q's every year and it a pretty big thing for a lot of people, I wrote this recipe down about 30 years ago and I think they still use the same recipe today. They use the same sop recipe on the chicken and the brisket and it always keeps the meat good and moist... 

1 Lb. of Butter 

2 onions chopped

2 pods garlic

2 lemons peeled and sliced

1 cup vinegar

1 cup water
1 cup beer (your choice)

1/3 cup Worchester sauce

1 tsp. red pepper

1 tsp. black pepper

1 TBL. salt 

Just put all in a large pot and simmer until the onions and lemon are kinda cooked. 30-45 minutes....


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

That means your choice of BEER.... not your choice of the water OR the beer, you need the water ...sorry....


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

texasGG said:


> Our local FFA Chapter Bar-B-Q's every year and it a pretty big thing for a lot of people, I wrote this recipe down about 30 years ago and I think they still use the same recipe today. They use the same sop recipe on the chicken and the brisket and it always keeps the meat good and moist...
> 
> 1 Lb. of Butter
> 
> ...


Any recipe that calls for a Lb of butter has got to be good!


----------

